# More Hav Playdate Photos (Oct 18 in N. California!)



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I cannot believe how many Hav playdates there were last Saturday on October 18! Well, we had one too - our annual gathering for all the dogs who came from our dogs' breeder, Elaine (Lil Pawz). Susan (McKennaSedona) graciously hosted us and it was a wonderful day - the weather was sunny in the upper 70s, and Susan's husband grilled up wonderful food for us!

Elaine gave us a grooming seminar and many good tips. There were probably about 20+ attendees, and at least that many dogs, including 8 beautiful fluffy puppies.

You will see Susan's beautiful Sheltie, Rumor, amidst the Havanese. She is just the most wonderful girl! What a sweet temperament. She cuddled up to me during the grooming lesson. And I saw her participate in a short RLH at one point too


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

*More photos*

More photos!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Look at all those beautiful Havs (and Sheltie )! Looks like a great day!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks for sharing Jane. I just want to climb into the tent with the puppies, who's are they?


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Oh me to Leeann they were so fluffy looking. It looks like a good time had by all. I am ready for another playdate here but it will have to wait till next year. Maybe we can come to one at your house Leeann next year!!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Oh where did you find the Killer havanese??? Too cute. Did someone make it?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

yup a bed of Havanese to cuddle in-- what could be finer? great photos Jane. made me want to say IWAP.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Jane, watching the pictures here again made me feel so homesick. It is such treat to visit Susan's lovely yard and enjoy the great food and company. 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Beautiful photos Jane!

Carlito sends kisses to his Lil Pawz family


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

> Oh where did you find the Killer havanese??? Too cute. Did someone make it?


Megan, it's from metal artist Bob Saxon, out of Chico, CA. We got it when he was selling his works at the Gilroy Garlic Festival. He does all types of garden art and much of it is dog breed related. I rarely find Havanese stuff but he had various items that were Havanese related. He had "I Love My Havanese" and "Havanese, Angels on Paws" garden signs too, which we bought and gave to others as gifts. Here's his web site: http://www.bobsaxonstudio.com/
Unfortunately, he doesn't put his works on his web site but he does respond fairly quickly to email inquiries if he's not at a show.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:whoo::clap2: GREAT PLAYDATE PHOTOS!:clap2::whoo:

Love seeing all the pretty havs and PUPPIES!!!! I think I'm getting puppy fever......


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

What great pictures!! Dont you just love these playdates ??


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm LOVIN" the tent full of puppies but I don't think we could all fit in there at once!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Love the pics Jane. California looks awesome right now...especially with all those little furbabies around!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Oh look at all those cute fluffies!!! Looks like another fun playdate and you got a grooming lesson too!

Susan, your yard looks really pretty. All the flowers have really filled in!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Looks like a great playdate and now you will all have even more gorgeous pups. Okay who took a puppy home????


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh IWAP...another little black and white beauty like that pile-o-puppies in the tent!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

What a beautiful group of doggies! Thanks for sharing the day with all of us!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Well, there just isn't anything more adorable than a bunch of Hav puppies! They are Elaine's. My younger son climbed into the puppy hut to hang out there. Too bad we adults are too big to fit in there!

Amanda, no one took home a puppy party favor this year (last year, two people did, including Poornima who took home Lizzie!) 

Lincoln gave me a heart attack during the playdate - he had slipped into Susan's garden shed unnoticed and was stuck in there for 20 minutes. When I realized he was missing I panicked - looking through the yard, her house, the street...he's pretty big and hard to miss. My older son thought to look in the shed, thankfully. He didn't even bark! I thought he'd gotten into the house and gone out the front door.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Jane,
Garden shed really? I MUST HAVE THAT BOY! He was looking around in there picking up gardening tips! I know he was! That's my kinda boy!!! 


(that must of been scary)


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

ound: Julie! Susan's hubby had gone in there for a split second to get an extension cord, and Lincoln must have slipped in unnoticed. He was probably quite happy relaxing on the cool cement floor. 

If he has any new gardening tips, he's not talking. 

I've seen what he does in most gardens anyway...not sure you want any tips on that behavior!! :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm sorry I missed this 'til now! What great pictures, Jane! I love seeing all the havs greet new arrivals. They are just too curious.  What a beautiful Sheltie, Susan! Look at that adorable face. I'll bet Rumor wondered what was going on. lol 

Oh those pups!!! Adorable!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I love to see a bunch of havanese. Great pics and nice day for a playdate.


----------

